# What are the best cufflinks?



## FDGLOBAL (May 29, 2008)

Just woundering what type of cuff links people buy or what is in fashion.
I found some really nice square silver cufflinks with pink mother of pearl face. whats the best?


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

I think cufflinks are very much a personal preference. You should probably have a couple of plain silver and gold ones, either square or disks. Some people like to coordinate a bit more with the colored cloth ones, but I think a lot of people get ones with designs that relate to their background or hobbies- I have cufflinks that have my college coat of arms on them.


----------



## Dynamic Turtle (May 15, 2008)

Longmire make some absolutely fabulous cufflinks, but they're bloody expensive. If I had the money and weren't so paranoid about scuffing my watch cases....


----------



## FDGLOBAL (May 29, 2008)

What about initials engraved on the face of a plain silver cufflink?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I hear the finest people are wearing the Ask Andy About Clothes Forum cufflinks this season. His CD talks off the cuff about the subject too. But we won't keep you at arm's length if you simply find something that appeals to you.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Plain silver with initials is a classic. Since you're in Thailand a set of Niello would be appropriate; the goddess Mekala, elephant with upraised trunk for good luck, dancers or river barges are the most common. Thailand is also the source for some introductory level cufflinks on EBAY; 925 silver, double faced chain link in MOP,Onyx and Lapis. If you can find their source it should be very inexpensive. Stateside auctions are running @ $25 with shipping.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Dynamic Turtle said:


> Longmire make some absolutely fabulous cufflinks, but they're bloody expensive. If I had the money and weren't so paranoid about scuffing my watch cases....


That's understatement. Longmire cufflinks start at a couple of grand!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I think the best cufflinks are the cufflinks you like best. I might not like them, but then, you might not like mine! If you think they're well made and handsome, they are a good choice for you at this point in the evolution of your preferences.

I have a personal prejudice against swivel backed cufflinks. I prefer that they are double backed, or at least, connected by a chain (Links.) or a bar. Therefore, it's not surprising that most are antique, or estate jewelry. The other virtue I find essential is that they are small. I don't think any pair is much larger than a half inch, and some are the size and shape of a shirt button. One pair is an antique mother of pearl button bound in gold thread, another a 14k replica of a shirt button that is double backed.

If you have an interest in estate jewelry cufflinks, it doens't mean that they all are very expensive. E-bay can show you a lot. One of my favorite pairs is a late 19th century Japanese pair with a gorgeously formed dragon worked into a round piece of polished slate in gold wire, conected by 14K links that I believe only cost about $50. They are about 5/8 inch diameter.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

And at the risk of digressing too much, the question has often been raised as to whether cuff links are desirable with less formal shirts and tweeds, odd jackets, etc. 

There was a style of cufflink, in which an artfully carved tiny sporting motif figure, such as horse, was imbeded under a piece of polished rock crystal and set in a circular or oval gold or silver setting. These can still be found as estate jewelry, but they're not too cheap, and I am. 

So about 20 years ago, I purchased a reproduction from the original J. Press next to Chipp in NYC. It a Mallard on the wing, and even though it's Lucite rather than rock crystal, it's nicely made. It cries out to be worn with a double cuff oxford cloth, or a nice check of any fabric, or even the right small plaid with a good tweed jacket. (Of course, you probably need to have a shirtmaker do the shirt at this point.)


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

Ebay is great for looking around. I often do a search for "Victorian" and "Cufflinks". I love the older styles and the incredible detailing on some of them. They can often be had vor almost nothing as well.


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

*Cufflinks on barrel cuffs*

Apologies to the o/p for hijaking the thread a little.
As we are on the subject of cufflinks what is the general consensus for wearing cufflinks with single button barrel cuffed shirts?

Of course I realise that most correctly it should only be French Cuffs but I have a couple of shirts in blue and white that whilst fitting me okay every where else are too large in the cuffs.

I could of course just move the button in a tad but as an experiment I tried the white shite with a cufflink (secured as you would with a French Cuff) and thought it looked okay.

Mychael


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

mipcar said:


> Apologies to the o/p for hijaking the thread a little.
> As we are on the subject of cufflinks what is the general consensus for wearing cufflinks with single button barrel cuffed shirts?
> 
> Of course I realise that most correctly it should only be French Cuffs but I have a couple of shirts in blue and white that whilst fitting me okay every where else are too large in the cuffs.
> ...


I don't like them, and think they look poor. I know some retailers sell them as "convertible cuffs," but without a real double or French cuff, they don't work for my eye, and I'd stick with a conventional button closure.


----------



## Philip12 (Aug 24, 2005)

Alfred Dunhill makes very nice cufflinks.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I have a pile of cufflinks and wear them often. I find myself more and more reaching for the Tiffany Sterling knots. I don't think that makes them the "best" but they are understated, elegant and tmeless.


----------



## stuarts8 (Jan 8, 2004)

One of My favourite pairs is a Visconti silver plated square type which I had engraved. They are understated . But nice to wear to weddings, funerals and formal occasions.
Stuarts8


----------



## AgentX (Mar 1, 2008)

No one is a fan of silk knots? I like them.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> I think the best cufflinks are the cufflinks you like best. I might not like them, but then, you might not like mine! If you think they're well made and handsome, they are a good choice for you at this point in the evolution of your preferences.
> 
> I have a personal prejudice against swivel backed cufflinks. I prefer that they are double backed, or at least, connected by a chain (Links.) or a bar.


Agreed. Well said.



mipcar said:


> Apologies to the o/p for hijaking the thread a little.
> As we are on the subject of cufflinks what is the general consensus for wearing cufflinks with single button barrel cuffed shirts?
> 
> Of course I realise that most correctly it should only be French Cuffs but I have a couple of shirts in blue and white that whilst fitting me okay every where else are too large in the cuffs.
> ...


Wear them in good health. Absolutely nothing wrong with it albeit probably better if the cuff has a relatively thick interlining. Just get rid of the button, which is what gives it the poorly impression; that is analogous to wearing a belt and braces at the same time.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

Links of London are worth a look - https://www.linksoflondon.com/online-shop/men/cufflinks.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> I have a personal prejudice against swivel backed cufflinks. I prefer that they are double backed


I share your prejudice, I like links that are decorative on both sides (understanding, of course, that we're clearly talking throwback item here).


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*Many of the cufflinks one finds in better men's clothiers . . .*

. . . are the products of Deakin & Francis of Birmingham.

If you've ever looked at cufflinks at Barney's or Paul Stuart in New York, or any number of jewelers in London (my personal favourite is M P Levene in Thurloe Place, as they are very accommodating in terms of VAT refund), their selections all come from the manufacturer Deakin & Francis. Check out their website (Google them), and you'll recognize designs that you may well have seen elsewhere.

I have a pair of double-sided turned sterling silver bars, set with tiny cabochon sapphires of which I am quite inordinately fond, and which have always garnered positive comments.

As for double-sided vs. single-sided cufflinks, those with the toggle backs (not favoured by posters to this thread) are designed for the American market, and there is a practical reason for this (besides American oafishness). Having bought both US and UK-made (or designed) double-cuffed shirts, the buttonholes in American shirts for cufflinks are smaller than their UK equivalents. I have any number of double-faced cufflinks from the UK, which I wear less often than I might, simply because I can't always get the link through the buttonholes of a US-designed shirt (i.e. Brooks Bros. or the like).


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Or you can save a LOT of money and simply do what someone did a while ago when I was at a formal event. The "gentleman" sitting across from me actually had his cuffs on his shirt secured with the little twisty ties from the open end of a package of sliced bread!!!

At least the one on the right and left matched in color:icon_smile:


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

DocD said:


> Or you can save a LOT of money and simply do what someone did a while ago when I was at a formal event. The "gentleman" sitting across from me actually had his cuffs on his shirt secured with the little twisty ties from the open end of a package of sliced bread!!!
> 
> At least the one on the right and left matched in color:icon_smile:


:icon_smile_big: Reminds me of the time when I arrived at my hotel in Zurich, unpacked my luggage and realised that I forgot to bring any cufflinks. The next morning I walked around the corner to Tiffany and got a new pair... However, it was nothing compared to arriving in Tokyo and realising that I hadn't packed any underpants...


----------



## mipcar (Dec 12, 2007)

Bishop of Briggs said:


> Links of London are worth a look - https://www.linksoflondon.com/online-shop/men/cufflinks.


Some nice cufflinks but quite expensive.
I guess there must be a price point for cufflinks as well. After say $120 mark I'm guessing that unless a casual observer was told or they looked closely with a magnifying glass then most links would look pretty much them same.

Mychael


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I like these:










*From Smart Turnout* (https://www.SmartTurnout.com ) , the maker of the *Official Ask Andy Cufflinks*!

You can wear them with the Logo out or you can turn it in when you want to keep the "secret!!" and show just the beautiful blue stripes. Investment is only about $54 plus $16 shipping to the USA.

REMEMBER to mention *"AskAndy" *and get *15% off* your order at *Smart Turnout!*


----------



## SkySov (Mar 17, 2008)

AgentX said:


> No one is a fan of silk knots? I like them.


I like them. I don't know the proper use for them over enamel or metals. I wear them with an odd jacket and my French cuff shirts are all in patterns. I don't think anyone notices when I wear French cuff shirts or my silk links, but when I do I feel a little more dressier.


----------



## Zubberah (Sep 29, 2003)

Flanderian said:


> I think the best cufflinks are the cufflinks you like best. I might not like them, but then, you might not like mine! If you think they're well made and handsome, they are a good choice for you at this point in the evolution of your preferences.


+1.

Applied to neckties too.


----------



## Omhaus (May 19, 2008)

less is best.....

https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gcufflinksst9.jpg


----------



## Omhaus (May 19, 2008)

Less is best...


----------



## Omhaus (May 19, 2008)

Less is best...

https://img155.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gcufflinksst9.jpg


----------



## Omhaus (May 19, 2008)

Simplicity is the best....


----------



## icky thump (Feb 2, 2008)

FDGLOBAL said:


> Just woundering what type of cuff links people buy or what is in fashion.
> I found some really nice square silver cufflinks with pink mother of pearl face. whats the best?


Really can't go wrong here:


----------



## Jackdaws (May 28, 2008)

Brooks Brothers has nice Indian head penny and Mercury dime cufflinks.


----------



## antrin (Feb 15, 2012)

Andy said:


> I like these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These is one of the fashion cufflinks.

______________________________________________

Silver cufflinks | Cufflinks


----------



## antrin (Feb 15, 2012)

The best cufflinks
https://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg2...1&filename=silvercufflinks166l.jpg&res=medium

__________________________________________________________
Silver cufflinks | Cufflinks


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Not a bargain at £ 165 but very nice. Available in silver as well.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

I love the enamel cufflinks from Robert Talbott from a few years back, some cigar shaped, some with what look like a British regimental design sorta. Kinda pricey, I have two pair.

For simple ones, I love the cloth ones from Thomas Pink in solid colors, silver backing

Deakin and Francis make great ones also

And solid gemstones from R. Tatteosian (sic)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

1. function first 
2. what you like the look of second


By that I mean if you like the look of a pair of single-sided links but they don't work on your shirt cuffs then they're useless no matter how much you like them. 


I have about 25 pairs - solid silver, solid gold, enamel, glass, semi-precious stones, patterned metal and so on.


----------



## Ayrton (Mar 4, 2012)

All styles, all prices...

https://www.cufflinksdepot.com/


----------



## chrstc (Jun 11, 2007)

For the very best in antique links:

https://www.harveyandgore.co.uk/cufflinks-3.html

https://www.wartski.com/Giuliano%20cufflinks%20polychrome%20enamel.html

https://www.wartski.com/Giuliano cufflinks.htm

https://www.wartski.com/Child & Child cufflinks.htm

https://www.cufflinksofallperiods.co.uk/stock

https://www.berganza.com/jewellery....]=9&page_num=0&imageField.x=53&imageField.y=6

Chris.


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

Bjorn said:


> Available in silver as well.


I prefer rhodium plated knots, to pure silver ones. Rhodium doesn't tarnish. But that's just me.
-- 
Michael


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

I wear three cufflinks: small gold monogrammed, small gold school crests, and I just recently received a pair of tiffany's that are silver keys (which match my lady-friend's necklace... it might be too much to wear them in coordination, but whatcha gonna do?). Simple, small, and meaningful are the parameters I like to go with.


----------



## procuffs (Jul 31, 2013)

*Classic Cufflinks*

On my view in today's fashion trends classic cuff links (Gold and silver) are in demand and also they are available in different designs and styles.


----------

